# ? Rabo security on line



## nearly40 (9 Apr 2009)

When I just tried to log onto secure login Rabodirect I get :

*There is a problem with this website's security certificate.*
*The security certificate presented by this website was not issued by a trusted certificate authority.*

*Security certificate problems may indicate an attempt to fool you or intercept any data you send to the server. *

*We recommend that you close this webpage and do not continue to this website. *

*




Click here to close this webpage.*

*



Continue to this website (not recommended).*

*

More information*

<LI id=errorExpl1>If you arrived at this page by clicking a link, check the website address in the address bar to be sure that it is the address you were expecting. <LI id=errorExpl2>When going to a website with an address such as https://example.com, try adding the 'www' to the address, https://www.example.com. <LI id=errorExpl3>If you choose to ignore this error and continue, do not enter private information into the website. 
For more information, see "Certificate Errors" in Internet Explorer Help.


I havn't logged on this year yet so has this been aproblem for a while or just happened and what's the best way to proceed?


----------



## RaboDirect (14 Apr 2009)

Hi Nearly40,

As this is a security related issue it is best you call our Customer Contact Centre and one of our agents will assist you 1850 88 22 22. 


Rgds
RaboDirect


----------

